# Classic Nintendo Branding is back!



## RustInPeace (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't even know it changed >.>. Didn't the color just change? Not like the oval and text changed. It's nice though.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I didn't even know it changed >.>. Didn't the color just change? Not like the oval and text changed. It's nice though.


yeah it was just the color that changed. I like the change back as well. it's more outgoing and bold. Like Nintendo!


----------



## a9lh-1user (Apr 5, 2016)

I grow up with the "old" (sorry now the "new" one again) and i liked it.
Hopefully that means we will get a new console with a new "Game and Watch" title


----------



## Harsky (Apr 5, 2016)

Microsoft Green, Playstation Blue and now Nintendo Red.

RGB CABLES WILL RISE AGAIN.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

Harsky said:


> Microsoft Green, Playstation Blue and now Nintendo Red.
> 
> RGB CABLES WILL RISE AGAIN.


if my sig wasn't full to the rim I would add that xD


----------



## rizzod (Apr 5, 2016)

Nintendo have been in the red for 3 years now....


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

rizzod said:


> Nintendo have been in the red for 3 years now....


T'was only in a few proucts


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 5, 2016)

time to get a color tv.

btw, does this mean the logo of JpN releases will turn blue again?


----------



## endoverend (Apr 5, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> It will probably be universally red now.


kek


----------



## storm75x (Apr 5, 2016)

In addition to what @Harsky mentioned, I take it that this is a war declaration from Nintendo to Microsoft and Sony.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice. They're bringing back the original logo back but what does it mean?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nice. They're bringing back the original logo back but what does it mean?


They're stepping their game up just like the good ol' times.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> They're stepping their game up just like the good ol' times.


On the good ol' times they released the games with all of its content but now they lock content to the amiibos. Will have to get Falco and Fox's amiibos to unlock the content they have locked up behind that paywall and hopefully it's a one-time unlock.

God damn the amiibo infestation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> They're stepping their game up just like the good ol' times.


Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise of nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nice. They're bringing back the original logo back but what does it mean?


Nintendo higher ups: we are going down and down no matter what we do, we need a change now!!!
Nintendo marketing dept: what if we change our logo back to red again??
Nintendo higher ups: brilliant!!!!


----------



## Lazyt (Apr 5, 2016)

But its still white are you colourblind? The red is only background


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 5, 2016)

Is it really newsworthy?
Sony changed their logo to the PS1 boot screen while at the same time rebrand themselves from SCE to SIE because of a merger and no one gave a shit.


>


----------



## Harsky (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.


They're more than happy to give Pikachu a voice but if I have to guess, they probably need to negotiate contract with the voice actors. Pokemon Snap worked because it was a selection of monsters but I can't imagine doing it for several hundred of them AND in different languages as well. Unless they think up of some crazy sound compression, it's probably why they stick to those 8 bit sounds for Pokemon around the world in the games.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 5, 2016)

nxwing said:


> They're stepping their game up just like the good ol' times.


i'm not sure about that


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah, I'm wondering about the news value as well. More so...I can't see any damn difference!   I thought it was always red (except obviously on the monochrome gameboy). So I initially thought they went back to the grey of the eighties...

...but the two pictures in the OP are both wrong. It's a red background, a white oval, red inside the oval and white text.


...and nintendo.com uses the grey, so...


Ah, screw it. Wake me when there's something ACTUALLY news worthy.


----------



## Doran754 (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.



Personally I like the "pseudo -8-bit garbage"  so I couldn't be happier. I hope you're right.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2016)

whats next bring back the seal of approval...o wait they can't really guarantee anything they make these days is approved quality


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 5, 2016)

This is great, it now has more of the nintendo feel.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'm not sure about that


So am I

On topic. Could've made it red on black. This just hurts my eyes


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.


I dunno if it's just me, but I actually prefer the Pokemon cries over the anime voices.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 5, 2016)

a color change is major news now...?


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.


^ Portrait of a graphics whore...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XrosBlader821 said:


> Is it really newsworthy?
> Sony changed their logo to the PS1 boot screen while at the same time rebrand themselves from SCE to SIE because of a merger and no one gave a shit.


Sony made games for the SNES using the same sort of logo, no one gave a shit then.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 5, 2016)

The white and silver one just screams Wii and Wii U to me, glad they changed back to red.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 5, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> whats next bring back the seal of approval...o wait they can't really guarantee anything they make these days is approved quality


Actually what THEY make is regarded quality, what other company's do  is.... ( ubi,.....burp....)
Played some Toads treasure tracker, was blow n away by the quality in level design and graphics... oh so much gaming goodness!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.


Oh my goodness you're so cynical I love it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2016)

A colour change is not a big news, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A colour change is not a big news, lol.


Well it must be if it got on the front page, so... :3:3:3


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 5, 2016)

Viri said:


> I dunno if it's just me, but I actually prefer the Pokemon cries over the anime voices.


Same. I honestly don't want every Pokemon I encounter shouting their name at me. It's already bad enough with Pikachu doing it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Same. I honestly don't want every Pokemon I encounter shouting their name at me. It's already bad enough with Pikachu doing it.


That sounds more retarded than anything, in my opinion.

Imagine if animals do the same? That would be a fucking shitfest in zoos xD


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Harsky said:


> They're more than happy to give Pikachu a voice but if I have to guess, they probably need to negotiate contract with the voice actors. Pokemon Snap worked because it was a selection of monsters but I can't imagine doing it for several hundred of them AND in different languages as well. Unless they think up of some crazy sound compression, it's probably why they stick to those 8 bit sounds for Pokemon around the world in the games.


Oh please. Contracts are a problem for a multimilion company now?


shamzie said:


> Personally I like the "pseudo -8-bit garbage"  so I couldn't be happier. I hope you're right.


Put too much feed in the trough and even the pigs won't eat it. Every other indie these days is a pixelated mess and it's all supposedly an art statement, but all I see is an attempt to tickle your nostalgia jimmies. It's lazy, pompous, pretentious and awful - half the time you can't even figure out what's on the screen. If you think it's so great, why stop there? Just revert to Atari graphics - it's even more retro, and thus better, right? Bilking suckers out of money.


Hielkenator said:


> ^ Portrait of a graphics whore...


I'm sorry for having standards? Graphics whores argue the benefits of 1080p over 900p while counting frames to make sure they get a constant 120 - I'm expressing my disgust with the state of the industry, namely the fact that it's now acceptable to release products that look 20 years out of date because it's "retro". It's not - if someone takes a photo with a sepia filter on, it's not a retro photograph, it's clear evidence that the person in question is an idiot. The charm of 8 and 16-bit games is triumph over adversity - developers back then worked on machines that could just barely display a couple of objects on a tile matrix and they made beautiful, engaging games in spite of that - that's true craft. Today those limitations don't exist, you're not making a statement, you're being pretentious. The least you can do is make your sprites resemble what they're supposed to represent - I would post a couple of offenders here, but I'm on mobile and couldn't care less since I'm in the right. Think Broforce, Lone Survivor etc. - those games make my d*ck shrivel, it's such a lazy move.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That sounds more retarded than anything, in my opinion.
> 
> Imagine if animals do the same? That would be a fucking shitfest in zoos xD


"wow mom! look at the giraffes!"
GIRAFFE. GIRAFFE GIRAFFE. RAFFE.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 5, 2016)

@pokemoncries



#relevant


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That sounds more retarded than anything, in my opinion.
> 
> Imagine if animals do the same? That would be a fucking shitfest in zoos xD


I wouldn't mind if they updated the cries of the old gen Pokemon though. They are starting to sound very dated compared to the new Pokemon cries and it's become a mishmash of 8-bit, 16-bit and up. But it might be difficult to update the cries to sound "newer" without making them sound completely different from before. Which still wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing if the cries sounded different than before.



XrosBlader821 said:


> @pokemoncries
> 
> 
> 
> #relevant



Haha "LELELELELELE OOOOOOOOO"
Best Pokemon name ever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Viri said:


> I dunno if it's just me, but I actually prefer the Pokemon cries over the anime voices.


You're like the people who said that "Pokemon wouldn't work in 3D and Nintendo would never switch to it" back in the DS era just to gobble it down the moment the first 3DS game came out. At this point it's obsolescence for no reason. I'm talking about you, @soulx. ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2016)

To think people believe this is newsworthy. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You're like the people who said that "Pokemon wouldn't work in 3D and Nintendo would never switch to it" back in the DS era just to gobble it down the moment the first 3DS game came out. At this point it's obsolecence for no reason. I'm talking about you, @soulx. ;O;


Pokemon would work in 3D, I just prefer the cries over them shouting their names at me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Viri said:


> Pokemon would work in 3D, I just prefer the cries over them shouting their names at me.


Then make it something else, anything, just not digital noise. Besides, this is only one example of laziness on their part, there's tons more.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> To think people believe this is newsworthy. Jesus Christ.


Slow day of news.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys there is this crazy new technique in the gaming industy called "Options menu"
How about we add a switch in said menu that switches between 8-bit blargh and anime voices for those who prefer it?
Mindblowing, right?


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> To think people believe this is newsworthy. Jesus Christ.



I wouldn't make this "big news", but seeing as the new fiscal year just started, this year is definitely going to be different.  Since the grey logo really was all about the Wii Branding.  It looks like Nintendo is going back to how they were before the Wii.  This pretty much half-confirms that Nintendo are moving on between now and March 2017, but changing the branding this early, this month at least is going to get interesting, but I wouldn't get our hopes up.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 5, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> To think people believe this is newsworthy. Jesus Christ.



My thoughts exactly..

Of all the things that have happened this year in the 3DS/WiiU scene? The Nintendo logo is what makes the news? Seriously?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

i don't know about you guys but i want the gamecube 2 to be a thing.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> My thoughts exactly..
> 
> Of all the things that have happened this year in the 3DS/WiiU scene? The Nintendo logo is what makes the news? Seriously?


Same thought, lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> i don't know about you guys but i want the gamecube 2 to be a thing.


Technically, the nintendo wii is the gamecube 1.5


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Technically, the nintendo wii is the gamecube 1.5


Yep. Wii was pretty much a GameCube in a new box with motion sensor gaming features. Not the GameCube anyone would want but the one Ninty released regardless.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 5, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I wouldn't mind if they updated the cries of the old gen Pokemon though. They are starting to sound very dated compared to the new Pokemon cries and it's become a mishmash of 8-bit, 16-bit and up. But it might be difficult to update the cries to sound "newer" without making them sound completely different from before. Which still wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing if the cries sounded different than before.


They did on the 6th gen. Some sound very different like Raichu, others... not so much. I personally don't like the change of Flygon but everyone else is ok.


Spoiler


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Same thought, lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


And the WiiU was the Dreamcast.... It was literally a beefed up Dreamcast with the VMU permanently integrated.  :3


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh now this is nice. Red is great! 


Spoiler



burningdesire for reporter 2016


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 5, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> They did on the 6th gen. Some sound very different like Raichu, others... not so much. I personally don't like the change of Flygon but everyone else is ok.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hmm, I was not aware of this. I honestly could not tell the difference. The early ones are still very 8-bit sounding.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Same thought, lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What I meant was a console with no gimmicks and you just sit down have the worlds most comfortable controller and powerful system and play a game. Yes though I guess you're right


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> And the WiiU was the Dreamcast.... It was literally a beefed up Dreamcast with the VMU permanently integrated.  :3


That's like comparing high-quality cuisine to fast-food. Wii U will never ever be "Dreamcast 2".


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> And the WiiU was the Dreamcast.... It was literally a beefed up Dreamcast with the VMU permanently integrated.  :3


The difference being that the Dreamcast had a successful launch and a library of games, meanwhile the Wii U was DOA and features almost exclusively first-party content. :^)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2016)

Nintendos logo goes back in time to when they where successful.
Hopefully they themselves also do that.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 5, 2016)

Their logo is just as stuck in the past as they are


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

Breaking news: Apple turns their logo back to rainbow!

Yeah. I can poke fun at my own threads


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 5, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Their logo is just as stuck in the past as they are


I'm sorry brother but I can only like your post once.


----------



## TiMeBoMb4u2 (Apr 5, 2016)

From Nintendo's 2008 Corporate Identity & Graphics Standards Manual...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

Hielkenator said:


> ^ Portrait of a graphics whore...


If I wanted to play 8bit or 16bit games I'd use my PSTV to play the retro emulators than new games trying to feed off the 80's and 90's visuals as if we were still living in those times. I wish, but we don't. Those who're into the retro-feel love these types of games but I'm personally tired of them as they're leeching from nostalgia.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 5, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Breaking news: Apple turns their logo back to rainbow!
> 
> Yeah. I can poke fun at my own threads



Well, Tim Cook is gay.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Well, Tim Cook is gay.


I forgot that. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2016)

Procyon said:


> Well, Tim Cook is gay.


No wonder Apple sucks dick.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 5, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> No wonder Apple sucks dick.


YOU DID NOT JUST GO THERE


----------



## Fatih120 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yay it's back


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

The Nintendo logo on Miitomo is white so are they going to change that or what? Very important matter, guys! >:


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If I wanted to play 8bit or 16bit games I'd use my PSTV to play the retro emulators than new games trying to feed off the 80's and 90's visuals as if we were still living in those times. I wish, but we don't. Those who're into the retro-feel love these types of games but I'm personally tired of them as they're leeching from nostalgia.


It's a shameless cash grab and I find it disgusting. Trying to make new games look old is the gaming equivalent of getting rid of your old blue jeans to get a pair that's pre-bleached and pre-torn - it's not an upgrade if you still look like Raggedy Ann after an encounter with a lawn mower . This isn't to say that all 2D indies are crap - there are plenty of games that use the style to the benefit of their aesthetics and those are a true homage to the era, but these days most of'em just use a shitty filter or outright pixelate sprites to make them artificially old, and you can always tell the difference between quality pixelart drawn pixel-by-pixel and frame-by-frame versus pixelart that's just a drawing fed through a Pixelate filter in Photoshop. I can't stand that stuff, 90% of it is just downright awful. If I want to play old games, I'll just play old games on one of my gajizillion of consoles, get that crap off my PS4.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 5, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Nintendo higher ups: we are going down and down no matter what we do, we need a change now!!!
> Nintendo marketing dept: what if we change our logo back to red again??
> Nintendo higher ups: brilliant!!!!


they've been doing better the last 1-2 years though? financially speaking. probably cause of all the freemium stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> they've been doing better the last 1-2 years though? financially speaking. probably cause of all the freemium stuff.


Amiibos gave them a substantial boost in profits, they make those things faster than I can buy them. I need to buy new furniture because I've ran out of shelf space - my fiancee loves them.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 5, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Their logo is just as stuck in the past as they are


Not sure if joking...there are tons of companies which use the same logo, and the same design scheme, for _*many*_ years. It's about establishing a trustworthy identity with your customer base and retaining it.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 5, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Not sure if joking...there are tons of companies which use the same logo, and the same design scheme, for _*many*_ years. It's about establishing a trustworthy identity with your customer base and retaining it.


It's not their logo, it's just the company.
They still have region locking, etc.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

Ummm... Nothing exciting here, I guess.



Foxi4 said:


> Or it means that they're jumping onto the retro bandwagon created by all those shitty pixelated indies and will now produce pseudo-8-bit garbage under the guise of nostalgia to bilk suckers out of money. What? That's what I would do. I mean, it's 2016 and Pokemon still have pseudo-8-bit cries - they can't even spring for a recording booth when the anime "voiced" Pokemon since episode 1.



Oh, gawd, I hope not! We don't need more shitty pixelated "retro" games.


----------



## Celice (Apr 6, 2016)

TiMeBoMb4u2 said:


> From Nintendo's 2008 Corporate Identity & Graphics Standards Manual...
> 
> View attachment 44719


In Japan, the logo also took on a blue text against white backdrop for some time, or sometimes a white text against a black backdrop.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 6, 2016)

Ahhh...the days when my mom's N64 (N69, @VinsCool? ) would show a red logo was much better. Nowadays you just see a gray and white logo when booting up the Wii U and it makes you want to cut yourself and cry in the emo corner because gray is a depressing color. THIS will make me update my system if they update the logo on Wii U.
And guess what? I haven't been this happy since I started taking my meds, which was about 5 years ago. THANK YOU NINTENDO!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ahhh...the days when my mom's N64 (N69, @VinsCool? ) would show a red logo was much better. Nowadays you just see a gray and white logo when booting up the Wii U and it makes you want to cut yourself and cry in the emo corner because gray is a depressing color. THIS will make me update my system if they update the logo on Wii U.
> And guess what? I haven't been this happy since I started taking my meds, which was about 5 years ago. THANK YOU NINTENDO!


That would be cool. How nice would it be to see the red Nintendo logo on Mario Kart 8 and other games? But meh, wouldn't really expect it to be implemented.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ahhh...the days when my mom's N64 (N69, @VinsCool? ) would show a red logo was much better. Nowadays you just see a gray and white logo when booting up the Wii U and it makes you want to cut yourself and cry in the emo corner because gray is a depressing color. THIS will make me update my system if they update the logo on Wii U.
> And guess what? I haven't been this happy since I started taking my meds, which was about 5 years ago. THANK YOU NINTENDO!



It's really not THAT bad....


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes it is. I would tear up whenever I saw the gray logo. lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Why do I have a tab open for sexy princess peach? @VinsCool!!! STOP HACKING INTO MY WII U'S BROWSER!


Will you please stop tagging me everywhere? Thank you.


----------



## Pluupy (Apr 6, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ahhh...the days when my mom's N64 (N69, @VinsCool? ) would show a red logo was much better. Nowadays you just see a gray and white logo when booting up the Wii U and it makes you want to cut yourself and cry in the emo corner because gray is a depressing color. THIS will make me update my system if they update the logo on Wii U.
> And guess what? I haven't been this happy since I started taking my meds, which was about 5 years ago. THANK YOU NINTENDO!


What an adventurous life you must live that a simple company's logo causes such influence in your being.


----------



## naveedy (Apr 6, 2016)

I am so happy they are bringing back the old logo!


----------



## Abcdfv (Apr 6, 2016)

naveedy said:


> I am so happy they are bringing back the old logo!


They're not. If you read the source article, the new branding is white on red. The red text on white background isn't mentioned or displayed anywhere on Nintendo's social media, I'm not sure why it's included in the OP. This thread is kinda misleading.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 6, 2016)

zomg who fucking cares what color it is it won't stop them using lame gimmicks and making 10+ mario games per system!!


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Apr 6, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Not sure if joking...there are tons of companies which use the same logo, and the same design scheme, for _*many*_ years. It's about establishing a trustworthy identity with your customer base and retaining it.




Exactly during the Red logo years Nintendo was a great gaming company, I followed them every bit of the way I could ...but when they switch to the Gray logo thing everything started to decline. Hopefully with the Red logo coming back, will just mean more than just a Red logo ...we shall see??


----------



## ertaboy356b (Apr 6, 2016)

Virtual boy confirmed!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 6, 2016)

ertaboy356b said:


> Virtual boy confirmed!


Whilst you're joking, Nintendo may get back into the business of VR and bring back a new iteration of Virtual Boy. They made a killing off the Skylanders' business idea with the amiibos so wouldn't be surprised if they'd do this too.


----------



## EclipseSin (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm gonna smash some Pots, Only 20 Rupees in my pocket. I'm, I'm, I'm hunting, looking for another, this is fucking awesome!

But yea, I don't think this means much. We'll find out later this year I suppose. Could also mean we've fallen into the pit of no return with Nintendo.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 6, 2016)

Looks the same to me... Top left.


----------



## Öhr (Apr 7, 2016)

newsworthy news. maybe it means that nintendo gets their shit together and delivers fantastic games instead of this grey-logo games shit. aaah, the snes/n64 era is just unbeatable!


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Apr 7, 2016)

A company re-brand usually means something BIG is in store that the company believes will be its way forward. Oh boy... Can't wait for Nintendo to reclaim the spotlight!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 7, 2016)

So where's Startropics 3


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 7, 2016)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Can't wait for Nintendo to reclaim the spotlight!


to do that they need to drop the gimmicks, get 3rd party on board, re-vamp their online, fuck miiverse off, stop using dated hardware and stop making nothing but mario games and spinoffs.

yeah fat chance!


----------



## Touko White (Apr 9, 2016)

Maybe they will actually do something good this time and remove the kiddy image somehow...

(bring back F-Zero and you will make my fucking day)


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 9, 2016)

Well Nintendo of Europe still has the grey one so i think its just because of MyNintendo because it has the same colours with the red and white.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 9, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Maybe they will actually do something good this time and remove the kiddy image somehow...
> 
> (bring back F-Zero and you will make my fucking day)


F-Zero is great, but they have said before that they are not planning to make another F-Zero game because there is nothing more they can add to the series. I kind of felt it stall after F-Zero X, which was to me a far more interesting and unique racing game than F-Zero GX was. Both are fun games, F-Zero GX just seems to have less of the uniqueness that makes F-Zero F-Zero. Love the F-Zero tracks in Mario Kart 8 at 200cc though, and I would love another F-Zero game if they did it right.


----------



## WooHyun (Apr 10, 2016)

EARTHBOUND Remake to 3DS!!!


----------



## TinchoX (Apr 11, 2016)

Good old red logo huh, I always prefered the red logo over the gray one.
Good that it made a comeback.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2016)

Harsky said:


> They're more than happy to give Pikachu a voice but if I have to guess, they probably need to negotiate contract with the voice actors. Pokemon Snap worked because it was a selection of monsters but I can't imagine doing it for several hundred of them AND in different languages as well. Unless they think up of some crazy sound compression, it's probably why they stick to those 8 bit sounds for Pokemon around the world in the games.


In Stadium they had anime voices for the minigames, realistic cries in battle (rapidash sounded like an actual horse) AND the 8bit cries for pokedex entries in addition to PKMN Yellow Pikachu using the anime voice in battle. In addition to all the Ted Lewis commentary. A 3DS cart can hold many times the data of an N64 cart and should easily be able to fit voices for 700+ pokemon. Even if they can't do it for multiple languages the voice language could be based on whether it's a Japanese cart, English cart, German cart etc.

I think they only did it for Pikachu because it's symbolic.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Apr 24, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> to do that they need to drop the gimmicks, get 3rd party on board, re-vamp their online, fuck miiverse off, stop using dated hardware and stop making nothing but mario games and spinoffs.
> 
> yeah fat chance!



The only thing they need is 3rd party support and better online functionality. If that requires better hardware, so be it. Their first party games are widely successful, and they have no reason to stop. Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros. Wii U, etc. are all good fun, at least in my opinion. And their gimmicks are fine. The Wii was successful because of its motion controls. The DS' two screens have led to some great games. No one's forcing the use of 3D on the 3DS. Tbh, the only problem the Wii U had was that the tablet detracted from the power of the hardware since they had MSRP targets to meet. Nothing wrong with the concept of a tablet controller.

Tbh, Nintendo's the only company that's differentiated their systems from being basically stripped-down, low-end PCs. I appreciate them for that. I just haven't felt any of the other consoles are worth buying if I have a good PC in tow. The Wii U? Yeah, plenty of unique stuff there. Also, the other consoles have terrible local multiplayer. I appreciate Nintendo for striving towards good local multiplayer. When friends are over, games like Mario Kart and Smash are great fun and provide many hours of local entertainment. I used to play Halo 3 and Halo: Reach with my friends all the time when we were at each others' places, but Halo 5 has no local multiplayer whatsoever. See what I mean? When friends are over, other than sports games like Fifa or Madden, maybe, we play Smash. We play Mario Kart. We play these games because they're just plain fun.


----------

